# Ollie's First Haircut



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's a before and after shot, about 1 week apart.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My what a beautiful big black nose he has!
He does look like a different dog with his hair cut, but I'm sure that he feels much cooler


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks great and so much smaller


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah, you've got two very lovely dogs


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Its amazing isnt it? Fluffball to sleek young boy!


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Great new look for Ollie, but she's looks the same sweet doggie..


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That beautiful face hidden all under that adorable fluff. So cute either way


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a little cutie, either way.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Celebrating her spaniel side. She looks lovely.


----------

